# goodbye



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

goodbye

:wave:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

where are you going?
in case it really is goodbye, then, 
goodbye
and be well
:wave:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Guitaristz what's up?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Are you just telling us that you quit? I hope not! I'll give you some beers!!!!!!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I don't get it,...what's up man??


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Are you bored with us? I guess 1177 posts is a lot.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

bye :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

There's nothing more ephemeral than the internet.....


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

No one has ever escaped from Stalag 13.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.stalag13nardcore.com/


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Slight correction, if I may, jroberts.

All "please give me attention" swan-song posts are lame....


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Slight correction, if I may, jroberts.
> 
> All "please give me attention" swan-song posts are lame....



Damn it!! I agree with Clinton again!!! 












On another note, why I am I adding to this thread when it is point less and just giving the attention that is wanted??


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Is this the web forum equivalent of a suicide note?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Is this the web forum equivalent of a suicide note?


I sure hope not.


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

GuitaristZ said:


> goodbye
> 
> :wave:


h:wave:ello


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The compassion here is extremely heart warming! It brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It happens.

People have pi$$ed me off and I have left for awhile and returned after a few weeks or months. I

t doesn't happen often but as much as some people here seem to want to make light of it, the reality is that when someone is offensive enough to drive a regular contributor away, it's not a bad idea to take a look at the root cause.

The site is diminished when someone leaves (well in most cases). 

Come back when it feels right GZ.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

see ya Z
I'll miss ya
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

If you're offended by something someone posted on a message board, you shouldn't be on that message board... 

You probably shouldn't be on any of the internet for that matter.

It might not even be safe for you to go outside.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> The compassion here is extremely heart warming! It brings a tear to my eye.


If he gave a thoughtful explanation for why he was leaving and what exactly was happening, I would do my best to be thoughtful and see it from his perspective. He didn't.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> If you're offended by something someone posted on a message board, you shouldn't be on that message board....



...good grief. 

this makes not one iota of sense.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...good grief.
> 
> this makes not one iota of sense.
> 
> -dh


Many people hide behind the relative anonymity of the internet (user IDs) to act in ways that they never would in person.

They can be real prick$ when they aren't facing the person they're insulting.

I find that tendency dispicable and pathetic.

It often leads to good people leaving sites (not just this one).

I suppose that's one reason we have mods.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

David... That you don't understand it doesn't surprise me one iota....

Milkman... that's a pretty funny assertion coming from someone who calls himself Milkman.... 

I'm going to assume your comment is at least somewhat directed at me, and promise you I'll never say anything to anyone on the internet that I wouldn't say right to their face.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> David... That you don't understand it doesn't surprise me one iota....
> 
> Milkman... that's a pretty funny assertion coming from someone who calls himself Milkman....
> 
> I'm going to assume your comment is at least somewhat directed at me, and promise you I'll never say anything to anyone on the internet that I wouldn't say right to their face.



My profile is available for ANYone and I'm quite easy to find. One or two clicks of the mouse would save you the embarrassment of your statement above. In fact if anything I'm TOO forthcoming with personal information.

This link is readily available on my profile.

www.tmkb.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh ya! Well, I'm MORE too forthcoming! Nahh nahh! 

LOL


(Don't take it too seriously... It's just the internet...)


Re:Embarrassment? Please.... talk about taking it too seriously....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> David... That you don't understand it doesn't surprise me one iota.....



...yet another idiotic assumption. i understand it completely, which is the very reason i pointed out that it made no sense.

:zzz:

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Why would anyone go to the trouble to say good bye with no hint as to the reason?

Leaves me baffled. Anyway assuming that he is truly gone then there's not even a reason to answer back with a "goodbye" (unless the poster is lurking to see how the world will response to his untimely demise).

He could have at least told Laura he loved her or written the killer's name in blood or something ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

"Why would anyone go to the trouble to say good bye with no hint as to the reason?"
As a way to get attention... to try to get some of the touchy-feely hippie brain-deads here to beg and plead for him to come back.... 

When someone with integrity wants to leave a message board, they just leave.... no announcement... no nothin... 

"(unless the poster is lurking to see how the world will response..."
Probably very likely... hope he's not disappointed.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I cant believe how many people have responded to this seemingly pointless thread...


dammit I just did it didn't I... damn.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

"dammit I just did it didn't I... damn."
One of the funniest things posted to this forum in a long time!

LOL


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I never bothered to say goodbye. I always came back after getting over whatever the reason I leave.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Would that more people were that mature SinCron


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Why would anyone go to the trouble to say good bye with no hint as to the reason?"
> As a way to get attention... to try to get some of the touchy-feely hippie brain-deads here to beg and plead for him to come back.....



...oh, please.

your arrogant presence excepted, this forum is full of great players and people, most of whom have more class, dignity and integrity than you'll ever manage to muster.

if this forum, and its members, are such an affront to your elevated opinion of yourself, do us all a huge favour and leave.

-dh


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

No one makes issue over why new members join. So why is it a big deal if someone decides to leave without giving an explanation? I think there are some unfair assumptions in this thread, unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I think we ought to be making WAY more of a deal when people join than we ever do when someone (inevitably) leaves....

Balloons... doves.... fireworks!

and cake..... there really ought to be cake!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...oh, please.
> 
> your arrogant presence excepted, this forum is full of great players and people, most of whom have more class, dignity and integrity than you'll ever manage to muster.
> 
> ...


If he left, then surely, there must be a God! kjdr


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> If he left, then surely, there must be a God! kjdr


Well, I _have_ been looking for a sign.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

If you three are so unhappy here, you know where the door is....


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well, I _have_ been looking for a sign.....


Well so far we know Satan exists.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I think we ought to be making WAY more of a deal when people join than we ever do when someone (inevitably) leaves....
> 
> Balloons... doves.... fireworks!
> 
> and cake..... there really ought to be cake!


Did someone say cake? I like cake......lofu


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Well so far we know Satan exists.


Plays for the Sens doesn't he?:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Beatles said:


> No one makes issue over why new members join. So why is it a big deal if someone decides to leave without giving an explanation? I think there are some unfair assumptions in this thread, unfortunately.


I tend to agree. A click on the members list says there are 2335 members in the database. How many of these are active visitors? I'd guess theres a good percentage who haven't logged in for 6 months, 1 yr or longer. 

So people leave all the time, but most don't bother saying so in a goodbye post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

"I'd guess theres a good percentage who haven't logged in for 6 months, 1 yr or longer"
I mentioned in another thread not too long ago... nearly a 3rd of our 'membership' hasn't even been here since 2006..... but we're supposed to fawn all over this 'goodbye'? 

I can't imagine why....


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> If you're offended by something someone posted on a message board, you shouldn't be on that message board...
> 
> You probably shouldn't be on any of the internet for that matter.
> 
> It might not even be safe for you to go outside.



You must have a bodygaurd then!!

CT.:wave:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> If he left, then surely, there must be a God! kjdr


Now THATS funny!!! Clint leaves, I'm buyin' the first round!!:wave:

CT.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*ok*

I am soooooo lost in this post. I'll just say aloha :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm just wondering where this cake is?!?!?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...oh, please.
> 
> your arrogant presence excepted, this forum is full of great players and people, most of whom have more class, dignity and integrity than you'll ever manage to muster.
> 
> ...


..... :food-smiley-004: .....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Beatles said:


> No one makes issue over why new members join. So why is it a big deal if someone decides to leave without giving an explanation? I think there are some unfair assumptions in this thread, unfortunately.


I agree. The post simply said "Goodbye". Usually when someone is looking for attention there is a big explanation with it. I've seen it many times on the net. Its quite laughable to see everyones assumptions.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> goodbye
> 
> :wave:


Goodbye!:wave:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> I'm just wondering where this cake is?!?!?


I think he took the cake with him

...... certainly this thread takes the cake .....


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Some of the people posting to this thread oughta be 'caked' in something.... 

" if this forum, and its members, are such an affront to your elevated opinion of yourself"
Typical... Once again the grunt-nuance of common, basic discourse is lost on you... and you end up slinging your best and only traits as if you meant them to be accusations upon others....

If you have issue with anything anyone here posts, please... employ the egress... Show us all how much "class, dignity and integrity" you have by taking a long jump with a short rope.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

why is everyone still posting in this thread? lol

it's kinda sad when THIS is the most active thread on the forum. Lock it and throw away the key.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

If you don't like that people are posting to this thread, start another, more interesting thread....

Otherwise yer just being another whiner....

"it's kinda sad when THIS is the most active thread on the forum"
Agreed.... but locking it is not the answer....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Some of the people posting to this thread oughta be 'caked' in something....
> 
> " if this forum, and its members, are such an affront to your elevated opinion of yourself"
> Typical... Once again the grunt-nuance of common, basic discourse is lost on you... and you end up slinging your best and only traits as if you meant them to be accusations upon others....
> ...


 
Clinton do you really think that telling someone to comit suicide is appropriate in any context?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Trope

Go Hang


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Trope
> 
> Go Hang


Nice try, nimrod. I've been called arrogant before, but man, you take the cake! :bow:

CT.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe the mods should lock this thread


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

nAW,,,LETS SEE HOW MANY PAGES THIS TOPIC CAN PULL.

ct.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

who took the cake, what cake?

Oh well, didn't even find out what kind......I do like chocholate........
cheers
RIFF


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

_Keepin' it alive..._

Lame. 

I WANT ATTENTION... GIVE ME ATTENTION.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

GOODBYE ClintonHammond :wave:

( sorry , had to do that after reading his posts which were not very tasteful:sport-smiley-002

I feel better now


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> nAW,,,LETS SEE HOW MANY PAGES THIS TOPIC CAN PULL.
> 
> ct.


----------

